# Infinitief aan het begin van een zin.



## Alisson Pereira

Hallo,

Zijn de volgende zin goed?

Het lezen van een boek is leuk.

Fouten maken is gemakkelijk als je een taal leert.

Voetballen is goed voor de gezondheid.

Reizen is niet mijn ding

Taarten maken is de zaak van mijn zus

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## elroy

Alisson Pereira said:


> Zijn de volgende zin goed?


 Ik denk van wel.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zijn de volgende zin*NEN *goed?


 Yes they are


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Let me make some observations, and you say whether I'm right or not, ok?

When I use ''infinitive'' at the beginning of a sentence and it is related to a singular word (substantive) a have to use ''HET''
For example: Het lezen van een boek....

In case of being related to a plural word (substantive), I have to make a kind of inversion, without "Het"
For example: Fouten maken is....

Finally to other cases, when it is no related to words (substantive) the usage of infinitive is normal, I mean without ''Het''.
for example: voetballen is....


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Let me make some observations, and you say whether I'm right or not, ok?
> 
> When I use ''infinitive'' at the beginning of a sentence and it is related to a singular word (substantive) a have to use ''HET''
> For example: Het lezen van een boek....



Yuo can see 'Het lezen van een boek ''  as  a substantiation of the whole activity . BTW: You can substantiate  most verbs in Dutch.  I don't pretend it to be always the best choice of structure, possibly most of the time it's better not to.   Here you can also say: een boek lezen is...



> In case of being related to a plural word (substantive), I have to make a kind of inversion, without "Het"
> For example: Fouten maken is....


I don't know where you have that rule from. Source? Het maken van fouten  is...Het fouten maken is...:
Be it that  <Fouten maken is....> sounds better and simpler.  It's also a normal conjugation. 




> Finally to other cases, when it is no related to words (substantive) the usage of infinitive is normal, I mean without ''Het''.
> for example: voetballen is....


 That's because of perhaps a combination of different reasons 
First there's no compound structure or part of a sentence  to refer to with 'het' here. And secondly:
we do have a separate substantive for 'het voetballen', namely: het voetbal.  So less need for 'het voetballen'.   Only when you specifically want to refer to the mere physical activity itself, and not so much to the game, then you can  use the verb, here ' voetballen',  directly, without 'het'.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Thank you for your attention.


----------

